# Cannot decide between rods!



## crash32 (Jul 7, 2007)

This is my first post and I was hoping the experts could help me out here. Orginally I was planning on buying a Penn 525 Mag and pairing it up with a 12' Tica 4-10oz, but now I am having second thoughts. 

I am still all for the Penn 525, but I am not so sure about the Tica anymore. I am going to use the combo for surf casting at the point at Hatteras and hopefully catch nice fish with it! I will probably use anywhere between a 5oz - 8oz sinker plus bait. I have heard that the Ticas get a bit sluggish when that much weight is used.

Should I opt for a Ocean Master or perhaps a Tsunami??? My main concern is casting distance. I hope I posted this at the right place!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I own both rods and both rods can do the job. There is one big differnce besides the action of the rods and that is the layout. This often overlooked but is very important in having correct form which is very important. Look at the butt lenght of the rods and remember that longer maybe what fits you correctly. Even though it may seem too long. What I'm saying is both rods can deliver but get the one that fits best and it is more than arm length that decides the answer. Yes the Tica is happier with 6-bait than 8-bait but it will still get it out there thrown properly.


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

Digger is right - see which fits your arms most comfortabley.

FYI the 12ft Tica can hurl a large amount of weight. I can't but my mate attaches 10 oz and bends it double to sling that and bait over 500 feet with overhead

Its scary to see one go a full semi circle. We all run for cover but nothing broken so far.


----------



## crash32 (Jul 7, 2007)

Come on guys!!! I'm buying a rod in the next few days so help me out... any feedback would be appreicated!

Thanks to those who have already replied!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive thrown 16 and bait...the word thrown used lightly...with the OM hvy....As far as a great, off the shelf, 8 n bait, awesome feeling rod...the Penn Pro Guide 12 Foot rated to 12oz....although 8 n bait is its sweet spot, 8 or 6 but it likes 8 really well. The HDX is a nice rod with medeocor components for $200....but the OM is the clydesdale of the off the shelf rods.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

never had any experience w/ OM.
i however have experienced on both:
TSUNAMI= they are good rods and excellent for the money. BUT thier customer service sucks. If your rod breaks, you'll have to fight tooth and nail to have them cover the warranty. It seems they don't want to give you the warranty and they'll find reasons not to. 

TICA= are great rods for the buck as well. get the UGSA and not the UEHA series. Thier customer service is really wonderful. I called them once because the top half of my rod broke (accidentally smashed it in the car window), i told them what happened and the guy from tica said, "since it is January and i heard pompano fishing in florida is good this month, send me the bottom half and i'll send you a brand new one." 4 days after i got a new rod.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I've only own the OM heaver. Really great rod for the money. BPS have sales all the time and can be picked up for even cheaper. Heck, look at Randy's site. He can get it for you cheap and have it to you by the time you need it. Some people have had bad luck w/ their service, but whenever my friends and I have any problem w/ any BPS brand stuff, they do a no question asked replacement on the spot.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

a vote for the OM here...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'd say if you have the tica, use it. There's no point of getting an OM/Tsunami thinking the tica will break. All rods will break at some point. Ticas ain't that bad of a rod as people think. I've seen tons of people catching fish with Tica/Slosh combo. Once you've outgrown the tica then start thinking custom.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*dada point*

if you plan on fishing the point I would go with your Tica ..... It's alot lighter than the OM and will make a big difference after holding it all day ...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

F*** the Tica heaver. They suck.

Get an OM CPS. 

And don't look back.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I am trying to help and I feel the fit is most important.


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

Have you looked at Lamiglas? Always my first choice. But I don't yet know squat about distance casting, just fishing.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I own both a 12ft Tica and an Ocean Master 12ft. 

They are both really the same for me. I like the Ocean master better when heaving huge bait and using 12's to hold. 

The Tica is great for 6 - 10 and normal size baits. It seems a bit lighter and does load a bit easier than the Ocean Master. The Ocean Master has a thicker grip while the the Tica is somewhat smaller. Both are excellent rods.

I have held the tsunomi rods in stores and they just felt a little too whippy for me, they didn't have the stiffness that the TICA and OM had. 

PS-- I have these paired with the 525's also. Great Combo!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

crash32 said:


> This is my first post and I was hoping the experts could help me out here. Orginally I was planning on buying a Penn 525 Mag and pairing it up with a 12' Tica 4-10oz, but now I am having second thoughts.
> 
> I am still all for the Penn 525, but I am not so sure about the Tica anymore. I am going to use the combo for surf casting at the point at Hatteras and hopefully catch nice fish with it! I will probably use anywhere between a 5oz - 8oz sinker plus bait. I have heard that the Ticas get a bit sluggish when that much weight is used.
> 
> ...


Cut down ldx(12'6") from frank & Frans or HDX.
$200.
If want to spend more look at customs.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

THe OM lite, no contest! The best surf fishing rod for the buck on the market.....


----------

